# Warranty



## Paul Sullivan (Nov 27, 2003)

I am planing on installing a cat-back system and a set of headers to my 2002 spec-v soon. Has anyone had any experiences with warranty problems. Do you think the dealership is going to give me trouble over this becouse I am not using Nismo parts?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Even if you were using Nismo parts it wouldn't be covered, so it doesn't matter. You might get crap from your dealer about the warranty, depends on what breaks and how anal the service guy is feeling that day.


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

I was told if u touch the midpipe and the header u void your warrt if its not a nismo from them thats what my dealer told yours may be different


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

tthat all depends on your dealership.. if they are mod friendly like us, or if they are not... 

cat back, there really isnt anything it can effect...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The Nismo header is r-tune, it is not covered under warranty. Just because something says Nismo doesn't mean it won't affect your warranty, the only stuff that doesn't affect it is the pussy stuff (shift knob, strut bar, etc). Anything like a CAI, header, etc does void the warranty. Then again, just like any other mod, it only voids the warranty if it causes the problem. It's a touchy subject, if something goes wrong and the dealership can blame it on your mod, Nismo or not, it won't be covered (unless it's s-tune which almost nothing is).


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

if you have warrenty problems, your best bet is to try and swap back to stock to get it fixed. With all the f---in recals uot there though, its tough because thats a lot of swaping... If your dealership is full of aholes, they will note when your in for an oil change if it has aftermarket stuff

its a gamble that i would probably take, and it does depend on your dealer. If they are smaller and hurting for service business, they will overlook some mods to get the business and build customer rapport. If they are a huge store that can get you in "a month from next friday" they are going to be more willing to say hell no, you got to feel them out


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

It'll only void the warranty if the part you installed caused the problem. If they void the warranty just because you have an aftermarket part installed you can sue them. The masnussen-james automobile modification act (something like that, can't remember) backs that up. I'll try and find the name of the act later on and let you know. Mod away.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Ok, it's called the Magnussen Moss Warranty Act.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

lowridin23 said:


> It'll only void the warranty if the part you installed caused the problem. If they void the warranty just because you have an aftermarket part installed you can sue them. The masnussen-james automobile modification act (something like that, can't remember) backs that up. I'll try and find the name of the act later on and let you know. Mod away.



yes, and the dealership has a helluva lot more money than any of us do (atleast I'm assuming so, since we drive sentras). If they say something voided your warranty, whether it really did or not, it will be a COMPLETE waste of both your time and money and theirs. You won't win even if you're right, it's better for everyone to just go to another dealer that isn't full of assholes.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Basically.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

This is why you should ALWAYS be nice to the stealership service guys. Even periodic cash tips go a LONG way when the shit hits the fan, and you really need their help.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

If you're going into the dealership with something wrong with your primary O2 sensor after installing a header or something, then, you'll have some problems getting it covered under warranty. If your MAF sensor is crapping out after installing a CAI, then you'll have some problems getting it covered under warranty. If you something wrong with something electrical on your car and you installed a short shifter...then you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

I asked my dealer today about warranty issues. (Mod friendly etc.)
He said "If the mod causes the problem they cant help". If its not related to the mod Warranty is still intact.....


Q


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ruben said:


> This is why you should ALWAYS be nice to the stealership service guys. Even periodic cash tips go a LONG way when the shit hits the fan, and you really need their help.


 Well said Ruben! If you come off nice to them, around the holidays get them a little something (Beer, Wine, Whiskey, Gift Certificate), they will do whatever is in their powert order to help you out. Simple as that. My service advisor shops at my work (Best Buy), so I got him a gift card. He is a really nice guy, and actually comped a bit of work the techs did on my car. All in all, you treat someone right, they will remember your kindness and generosity when something major happens, and help you out.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Quaz said:


> I asked my dealer today about warranty issues. (Mod friendly etc.)
> He said "If the mod causes the problem they cant help". If its not related to the mod Warranty is still intact.....
> 
> 
> Q


Pretty much what a mod friendly dealership would say.


----------

